# Unhatched Egg



## cepheidv12 (May 1, 2009)

Hello all, 

I really appreciate your help from last time. The fighting has stopped for the most part, but sometimes Daddy still has to chase some strangers off sometimes...

My problem now is this; there are two eggs in the nest and the first baby hatched on Friday, May 1. It has now been 4 days since the first baby hatched and the second egg still lies dormant.  I'm worried about it...I assume at this point that it's not going to hatch, but I'm not sure. Should I remove the egg, or should I leave it alone?


Thank you!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It wouldn't hurt to leave the egg an day or 2 longer, just in case but it likely won't hatch.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

have you candled this egg? you can carefully put a flashlight under the egg and see

good luck!
Jenn


----------



## cepheidv12 (May 1, 2009)

No, I haven't done that...What should I look for, or will it be pretty obvious?


Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cepheidv12 said:


> No, I haven't done that...What should I look for, or will it be pretty obvious?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


it would be clear with yolk if not fertile, or it will be dark if it is filled with a chick. you could give it a few days if that is the case.


----------



## cepheidv12 (May 1, 2009)

So, I wasn't able to find a flashlight in my house and subsequently I didn't candle the egg; however it's been a week and 3 days now since the first egg hatched. Baby 1 is up and about, eyes open, and I think that Egg 2 is probably not going to hatch...Mommy and Daddy have stopped sitting on it in any case. 

Should I remove the egg from the nest? It seems like Baby 1 might be a little annoyed with it, it gets in the way of his toddling about the pot 

Here is a picture of the new baby. This is the day after he opened his eyes for the first time. I named him Ferrari because he was very fast to be born ;-) I'll try to get pictures of Mommy and Daddy (who were named Sonya and Khalid when the eggs were first laid), but they seem to be a little shy of the camera.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes, just throw the egg away. It's not good and if you leave it there, it will get broke and make a big mess..........the baby looks good.


----------



## cepheidv12 (May 1, 2009)

Ok, thanks. Is it ok to just stick my hand in the nest and take it out? I don't want to upset the baby or the parents.


----------



## Kleiber (May 7, 2009)

Just a quick pull out of the egg wouldn't hurt a thing I suppose.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cepheidv12 said:


> Ok, thanks. Is it ok to just stick my hand in the nest and take it out? I don't want to upset the baby or the parents.


Yes, that's fine. The baby might rare up and make this clicking noise, but it's just his defense..............doesn't mean anything really. He might even take a peck at your hand............just so you know.


----------



## Kleiber (May 7, 2009)

Haha. I think baby pidgeys are hilarious when it comes to that. If anything i'd be startled by the cuteness.


----------



## cepheidv12 (May 1, 2009)

Hahaha, ok. I was kind of expecting that so no worries...I'll go out and remove the egg now. 

Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Greetings! I am an American living with my Thai wife in Bangkok. This thread was pointed out to me, because we're having this exact same experience right now. A year ago, a pair of pigeons moved onto our sixth-floor balcony. We've provided a flower box with dirt along with some fresh water for them. They've laid a dozen eggs so far.

The most recent egg hatched six days ago, but the second egg remains unhatched. All of the previous eggs hatched, so this is the first time we've experienced an unhatched egg. I just signed up here to respond to this thread specifically.

My thread elsewhere detailing our experience with "our" pigeons, named Big Pidgee and Little Pidgee, can be found here, complete with photos. (No photos yet of George, the one who did hatch six days ago, but coming soon.)

Oh, and as for the squabs "clicking" at you, don't worry. It tickles when they snap at your hand. Sort of like someone taking a Bic pen and tapping it lightly on your skin.

EDIT: I had a double "http://" in that link. Should work now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/g...om-our-balcony-36140.html?posted=1#post384842


----------

